# "Forgiven" Memorial Day Tournament



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Team Forgiven fished the MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament this past weekend. Crew was my sister, her son , my daughter and myself. After reviewing Hilton’s , Terrafin and a Roff’s we decided to fish an area approximately 20 miles southeast of the Spur. Left out around 10 PM Friday night and returned to Sportsman’s at 7:30 PM Sunday evening, spending the night out Saturday night. The water in our chosen area looked great, seas were near perfect the entire weekend. My daughter, Jamie quickly caught a small dolphin, then around noon we hooked a billfish on our long rigger. Fish put on an awesome aerial display near the boat then dumped about 1/3 of reel and started going airborne again about 300 yards out! After maybe 20 min we had what I thought was a rat blue along side the boat. The dorsal fin had been cut by the line making it hard to tell, I was convinced it was a rat blue. Long story short the MBGFC judge thought otherwise and scored it as a white, I have no doubt he has seen a lot more of them than me, so no worries, it was Zack’s first billfish. Had a wahoo cut us off near a floating log later in day and that was it. We spent night out in same area in glass conditions. Trolled entire next day with nothing more to show. Conditions had changed a good bit overnight with the lines having moved as well as broken up. All and all we had an awesome weekend on the water. MBGFC puts on a great tournament!! Top boat took home just over $130,000! Over $700,00 was wagered in the event! Just under 500 registered anglers, 41 billfish caught.


Jamie fighting her Mahi









Her small Mahi









Zack fighting the marlin


























You can see the "pointed" dorsal here, which is why I thought rat blue









Celebrating









Great looking water!
















Monday morning after a good nights sleep in a bed!









Robert


I will post a brief video later.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW those are some great pictures!!! Nice post.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a white Marlin, not a blue.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like alot of fun Robert. A whole weekend of it too. Thanks for sharing.

That may have been you that passed me Friday night out around the Elbow. The timing sounds about right.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Agreed, it was a white, I was confused as well as caught up in excitement, we have alwAys keyed in pointed vs rounded dorsal fin as key feature the line turned a rounded dorsal into a nice pointy one! Oh well, we will get one next time!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like ya'll had a good time Robert. Nice report and sweet pics!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time!!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report, looking forward to more of them!!!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome job team Forgiven, I have waited all day on your report, biggest white I bet....thats a huge white. Glad to see smiles on the kids face! Nice job Z man, proud of you! Trained Monkey looks happy as well!


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Can someone paste a summary of the tourney?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report. must have been nice to be out there all weekend. looks like a great time.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

loved the report!! good job on the white!!!


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

*MBGFC Tourney--Great White Marlin*

Great Report with Pics--I felt like I was on the boat with ya!!!:thumbup:

A report like this is what drives me to become a better 

"Bluewater Fisherman"--fantastic trip


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like you all had a great trip. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Robert, I was the video judge, and your son was great to work with on the video replay. Very enthusiastic and stoked for his fish. I had at least four blues turned white so don't feel bad, there were some big whites roaming around. Congrats on the fish, i know your son worked his tail off on that one!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Xi: thanks for the kind words! (it was my nephew, not son, but we are one big happy family!) My hat goes off to you and MBGFC for putting on such an outstanding tournament! My entire family from wife down to daughters love the events! We just about have to draw straws to see who our anglers are each tournament!

Robert


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Love seeing the family out there with you. Keep it up!! Congrats on the bill!


----------

